# The Divers Paradise...



## LUXMAN

GAAAA! 5 more days to go!!

At least I am keeping myself busy on spring break to make the days go faster.....not working!


----------



## Dan Detweiler

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 6312
> GAAAA! 5 more days to go!!
> 
> At least I am keeping myself busy on spring break to make the days go faster.....not working!


Isn't this taking the "phone app range" thing a bit to the extreme? I guess if it will work there, it will work anywhere! LOL!

Dan


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 6312
> 
> 
> GAAAA! 5 more days to go!!
> 
> At least I am keeping myself busy on spring break to make the days go faster.....not working!


Where are you on Spring Break? If that's Florida....


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Where are you on Spring Break? If that's Florida....


Actually we are in Gand Cayman. Just finished lunch after another morning of diving.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Where are you on Spring Break? If that's Florida....


Also for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Grrrreg

LUXMAN said:


> Actually we are in Gand Cayman. Just finished lunch after another morning of diving.
> 
> View attachment 6319


Are those air bubbles?


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> Also for your viewing pleasure


That's awesome, Luxman. Love the wall diving in GC. Looks like you have the same fins as I do too. What are you using to film that video and how deep were you?

P.S. I have a vintage (1981) Luxman received running my Clear Audio turntable.


----------



## LUXMAN

Grrrreg said:


> Are those air bubbles?


HA! Well nitrogen must come out of solution sometime 

But seriously, there was another diver below me on the descent.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> That's awesome, Luxman. Love the wall diving in GC. Looks like you have the same fins as I do too. What are you using to film that video and how deep were you?
> 
> P.S. I have a vintage (1981) Luxman received running my Clear Audio turntable.


I actually use a GoPro Hero 4 Silver in a Dive housing with a Red Polar Filter. I have it on a Sea Life tray with a single 2000 lumin Sea Dragon light. It actually takes quite nice photos and videos. You can see many of my other dive videos on that channel......you will see we have a thing for wreck diving


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> P.S. I have a vintage (1981) Luxman received running my Clear Audio turntable.


I love that! Nothing like going old school!


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Also for your viewing pleasure


Okay, I know it's the "official invite" thread but just say that video is amazing and terrifying at the same time. Just need some scary music and an eel popping out of one of those holes, or a great white coming in from the other direction!

Now back to your regular program.....


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> That's awesome, Luxman. Love the wall diving in GC. Looks like you have the same fins as I do too. What are you using to film that video and how deep were you?
> 
> P.S. I have a vintage (1981) Luxman received running my Clear Audio turntable.


Missed that depth question. We entered at 80 feet I popped out at 91 feet. As you see, the wife and son were a bit lower upon exit


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Okay, I know it's the "official invite" thread but just say that video is amazing and terrifying at the same time. Just need some scary music and an eel popping out of one of those holes, or a great white coming in from the other direction!
> 
> Now back to your regular program.....


Since the Mods moved the tread (that's OK), I thought I would post one more video. Did this yesterday. It was a deep swim thru. Popped out at 109 ft. There was a barracuda that was there just after I turned the video off


----------



## HrdTsk

LUXMAN said:


> I actually use a GoPro Hero 4 Silver in a Dive housing with a Red Polar Filter. I have it on a Sea Life tray with a single 2000 lumin Sea Dragon light. It actually takes quite nice photos and videos. You can see many of my other dive videos on that channel......you will see we have a thing for wreck diving


Where do you stay in GC? What dive company do you use? When do you think is the best time of year to visit/dive?


----------



## LUXMAN

HrdTsk said:


> Where do you stay in GC? What dive company do you use? When do you think is the best time of year to visit/dive?


This is our 2nd trip to GC. We are staying at the COMPASS POINT DIVE RESORT on the East End again. It is quiet over here. Even on Spring Break it isn't crazy like the West End that gets lots of Cruisers. But there isn't allot to do other than dive. You have to drive to the West end for some things to do.
We like the quiet. And the Condos have Kitchens and we end up eating just about everything in the room, But they have a small restaurant here and Breakfast is included.
Ocean Froniters is the name of the operator of the diving but they are really one and the same.
Currently the water is 79 degrees. So it can be chilly after awhile. So we wear full 3 mil suits and also warm shirts. 
We last came the first week of June and the water was toasty. You wouldn't even need a suit then. That being said, that time of year it is starting to get hot, so mid summer I hear is oppressive out of the water.
https://compasspointdiveresort.com/


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Since the Mods moved the tread (that's OK), I thought I would post one more video. Did this yesterday. It was a deep swim thru. Popped out at 109 ft. There was a barracuda that was there just after I turned the video off


What a cool video, thanks for posting! I haven't been diving since I got certified back in 1992 but seeing video like that makes me want to go again. With that camera you have it makes you feel like your right there, amazing quality footage.


----------



## John

Don't use up all of the diving; we're taking the whole family in June, and finally getting our three kids certified. We've been to GC three times (both east and west ends). Probably my favorite dive spot, just a very easy place for dependably good diving (not so remote it's a pain like some other places). Good variety of geography and flora and fauna. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## LUXMAN

John said:


> Don't use up all of the diving; we're taking the whole family in June, and finally getting our three kids certified. We've been to GC three times (both east and west ends). Probably my favorite dive spot, just a very easy place for dependably good diving (not so remote it's a pain like some other places). Good variety of geography and flora and fauna. Hope you had a great time!


It's been great diving this week. Water temp has been 78-79°F. Little chilly on second dive but not too bad. The sealife has been awesome but no Black Tips this time. Last time we saw them on every dive. Chillin this afternoon with this view


----------



## LUXMAN

John said:


> Don't use up all of the diving; we're taking the whole family in June, and finally getting our three kids certified. We've been to GC three times (both east and west ends). Probably my favorite dive spot, just a very easy place for dependably good diving (not so remote it's a pain like some other places). Good variety of geography and flora and fauna. Hope you had a great time!


That is great that you get them certified. I feel fortunate to be able to do this myself and get my son certified. Such an adventure that I did not get as a kid. He is now Advanced Open Certifid and this is his 4th trip (he is 16 today and that will cost me even more


----------



## KarenRei

FYI: if you like diving through cracks, you could take it a step further and dive in freshwater through the Mid-Atlantic Ridge 










Silfra, Iceland  Note that it's drysuit diving, not wetsuit. It's where the ridge at Þingvellir (the old Parliament site back in the Viking days) goes underwater next to the lake Þingvallavatn:


----------



## 3V Pilot

KarenRei said:


> FYI: if you like diving through cracks, you could take it a step further and dive in freshwater through the Mid-Atlantic Ridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silfra, Iceland  Note that it's drysuit diving, not wetsuit.


Something about the idea of water in ICEland gives me the chills......


----------



## LUXMAN

KarenRei said:


> FYI: if you like diving through cracks, you could take it a step further and dive in freshwater through the Mid-Atlantic Ridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silfra, Iceland  Note that it's drysuit diving, not wetsuit.


BURRRRRRRR!!!!! WAY TOO COLD FOR ME. Looks beautiful tho.


----------



## KarenRei

Haha, there's a reason that it's drysuit diving  I definitely wouldn't recommend trying in a wetsuit! 

I'm trying to think if there's a good spot with geothermally-warm water for diving... Grjótagjá and Stórgjá are crystal clear geothermal cave baths...


















But neither are really deep enough for "diving". Víti is also warm, very deep, and really awesome:


































But you wouldn't see your hand in front of your face! (it's also a bit dangerous.... caldera of a large, active, unstable volcano... still a neat experience, though, I went there a couple years ago)

Hmm, I should keep thinking, there may well be something that combines "warm", "deep" and "clear"


----------



## LUXMAN

KarenRei said:


> Haha, there's a reason that it's drysuit diving  I definitely wouldn't recommend trying in a wetsuit!
> 
> I'm trying to think if there's a good spot with geothermally-warm water for diving... Grjótagjá and Stórgjá are crystal clear geothermal cave baths...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But neither are really deep enough for "diving". Víti is also warm, very deep, and really awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you wouldn't see your hand in front of your face! (it's also a bit dangerous.... caldera of a large, active, unstable volcano... still a neat experience, though, I went there a couple years ago)
> 
> Hmm, I should keep thinking, there may well be something that combines "warm", "deep" and "clear"


That is stunning and would be something to see, but I think the something you are looking for is spelled CARIBBEAN.


----------



## Michael Russo

So, diving lovers... aren’t you glad I created this dedicated thread so you can go all snorkel crazy here?!


----------



## LUXMAN

It's been a great week of diving and a great way to pass this time til the M3 arrives on Monday.
So one final video to post. 
Found this Hawksbill eating breakfast this morning.


----------



## ummgood

Wow this thread is incredible. I would love to do this! My wife on the other hand won't even get in the ocean. Well might get in where there is clear water and she can tell if there is any fish nearby. If there are fish bigger than a quarter she won't get in. She hates the idea of anything touching her in the water. Those fish pedicure places make her freak out.

Funny story we went to Oahu the year after we got married in 2001. We actually left the day the flights opened up after 9/11 and we were probably in a group of 10 people total on the DC10 on our way over. It was so empty that we could fold up the arm rests on the 5 seats in the middle and lay down and sleep. When we got to the island it was completely empty. We were in Hanauma Bay and we have pictures of ourselves at 12pm on the beach with no one there. It was empty. Another family showed up around 1pm but we basically had the beach all to ourselves. I was snorkling and my wife was beach bathing (her favorite past time) and the funniest thing happened. She got attacked by pigeons/seagulls when she pulled out some trail mix. They were so used to so many people that they were desperate. I have a old school picture of her on the beach with about 16 birds all over her arms/legs/head. She probably will never go back there again! We still enjoy the beach but now she has moved up to beaches where people bring her drinks while she sun bathes. That trip to Hanauma bay I got to see some amazing sea life including a really awesome spotted eel (can you tell how scientific I am?) that almost bit me on the butt. That's another story. I can imagine how awesome scuba diving is.


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok guys. Get ready. The trip to Costa Rica is here!
Got here today. Big diving day tomorrow right out of the gate. 
Should be some awesome stuff if Mother Nature allows


----------



## LUXMAN

Well, we got to go Diving for the first time in almost 3 months yesterday. 
The water was incredibly warm, until we hit the thermalclines in spaces. Still not too cold but a definite change that got your attention, The vis was not great but the amount of sea life was incredible! I will post some pics below but we saw too many Green Moray Eels to count! Puffer Fish Galore! Like they were having a convention. Skates, you name it.
We were diving the CATALINA ISLANDS where the goal was to swim with Giant Manta Rays. Unfortunatly we didn't see any. But we did see a juvenile and Adult White Tip Reef shark. I will post those below.


----------



## LUXMAN

The water was murky at times and I use a GoPro Hero 4 with a Red Filter. So you have to get real close to get a good shot if the vis is down. I was actuallly close to the big one as he was resting on the bottom, then he swam right at me  to leave, but th epics didn't come out to great but here they are. The first two photos are of the Juvenile tucked under a ledge. I didn't know others rested on the bottom like Nurse Sharks.


----------



## LUXMAN




----------



## LUXMAN

Today is a 2 tank dive at the BAT ISLANDS. We are hoping for better cooperation from Mother Nature today for our goals. The hope is see BULL SHARKS.... Stay tuned.


----------



## ummgood

Great photos! Even with the poor visibility. I absolutely love puffer fish. Probably one of my favorites.


----------



## LUXMAN

Yesterday was an Epic day of Diving! A 2 tank to the BAT ISLANDS, It was a about a 50 minute journey out there on a fast boat (see stock photo below. We had less divers ont he trip than in the picture) but that small open boat made for a WET and stinging trip back through a rain storm


----------



## LUXMAN

The first Dive was the one where we were gonna try to see the BULL sharks. This island was stand alone but really just a huge rock.








When we first showed up this huge formation of DEVIL RAYS was spotted and we all stuck our faces in over the side of the boat and I stuck in the GoPro. This image is from the video I took. Kinda crude as I dont have the software I need here to really grab a good picture.








We dropped in and with the current did a negative entry to 40' so the dive boat could back off away from the rocks. Working along the rock to the right and eventually back to the left to open ocean for the pickup.


----------



## LUXMAN

This was an amazing dive. The oceans here is Costa Rica are just teeming with sealife. Much more than I have seen in allot of the Caribbean. We saw allot of Tuna, Eels and fish of all sort.























The pictures really show how is mostly rock on this dive. Which makes it even more amazing to see so much.

So what about the BULLS??? When we hit the deepest part of the dive, the rock make a kinda bowl. As we approached 80', 2 large Bull sharks could be seen circling deeper. Unfortunatly the vis was not good enough to take photo that would show much of anything. (I know, without a photo, it didn't happen). To go deep to chase them was not an option really. But they were BIG.


----------



## LUXMAN

After this dive we moved to another site called BLACK ROCK. Basically a rock sticking outta the ocen that we ended up going all the way around. As we dropped down we found a sandy patch with these guys.










But they didn't stick around long enough for us to get close. So as we made our way around the rock, there was all kinda sea life. And we came across many EAGLE RAYS. I was able to even swim with a pair for awhile and film them.

















We came across an Octopus out in the open and he hightailed it to a hole in the rock but couldn't quite get all the way in.










As we rounded the rock, we came upon the sandy patch again and found these guys sitting there again.










So I decided to drop down. For some reason the others didn't follow. My wife was nearby but it was close to the end and I think people didn't have the NDC time or air to go deep again. But anyway, one White Tip wasn't haveing it and left, but the other 3 let me get close before I had to leave.


----------



## LUXMAN

Couple extra White Tip Shark Photos from that 2nd Dive


----------



## LUXMAN

We are both worn out from a 3 tank on Wednesday and 2 tank yesterday. So today we are gonna go to an Eco-Farm in the Mountains followed by the Cortez Waterfalls. I will post some pics of that but back to diving for local 2 tanks on Saturday and Monday.


----------



## LUXMAN

So we did our eco tour today at Finca Verde Lodge https://www.fincaverdelodge.com/
We saw allot of cool stuff. 
A Mexican porcupine 








An eyelash pit viper!








Would you believe a Red Eye Tree Frog turns from this ....








To this?!?








And even a Howler Monkey








Plus much more.


----------



## LUXMAN

Then we went to the Cortez Waterfalls. We hiked down this steep trail to see some water going over a cliff


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> The first Dive was the one where we were gonna try to see the BULL sharks. This island was stand alone but really just a huge rock.
> View attachment 9871
> 
> When we first showed up this huge formation of DEVIL RAYS was spotted and we all stuck our faces in over the side of the boat and I stuck in the GoPro. This image is from the video I took. Kinda crude as I dont have the software I need here to really grab a good picture.
> View attachment 9872
> 
> We dropped in and with the current did a negative entry to 40' so the dive boat could back off away from the rocks. Working along the rock to the right and eventually back to the left to open ocean for the pickup.


Awesome ray formation! I've never seen anything like that!


----------



## John

Heading to Grand Cayman with the family next weekend. Probably won't worry too much about pictures, since my underwater pictures look just like everyone else's underwater pictures. Two of our kids are getting certified, which is cool.

P.S. Remember, people: you don't need to keep your reg in your mouth for a picture!


----------



## MGallo

I’m jealous of all the diving. I haven’t be n in a very long time. My daughter is 13 and is like to get her hooked on it.


----------



## LUXMAN

John said:


> Heading to Grand Cayman with the family next weekend. Probably won't worry too much about pictures, since my underwater pictures look just like everyone else's underwater pictures. Two of our kids are getting certified, which is cool.


Awesome! We did GC on Spring Break. Our son got certified at 13 and has dove the last 4 spring breaks. 
We stayed on the East End at Ocean Frontiers. Great Dive Operation. Nice condos right on the water. Quiet on that side of the island. Who are you diving with?


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I'm jealous of all the diving. I haven't be n in a very long time. My daughter is 13 and is like to get her hooked on it.


That is a perfect age. Wee took our son to BEACHES in Jamaica when he was 13 (had his B Day there) and got certified on that trip.


----------



## LUXMAN

Today was another great day diving here, Did 2 local dives. Saw sharks and eels, but this video is a must see.


----------



## LUXMAN

Gotta love this one! That is my wife chasing down a White Tip Reek Shark :tearsofjoy:
What happens when she catches it? penmouth:


----------



## Archaebald

Great videos! I envy your diving oportunities "over there". I finished the first, indoor, part of training to get certified last fall. Now I am waiting for the right opportunity to do the last 2 outdoor dives. Currently, we have about 50 F in the water. I think I'll wait until the temperature peaks later in the summer - at 65 F.... Meanwhile, my son (who did the indoor part together with me) is in the Filipines and has already got the advanced open water and Nitrox certificates - and 10 adventure dives. Trying hard to convince myself I'm not jealous....


----------



## MGallo

Archaebald said:


> Great videos! I envy your diving oportunities "over there". I finished the first, indoor, part of training to get certified last fall. Now I am waiting for the right opportunity to do the last 2 outdoor dives. Currently, we have about 50 F in the water. I think I'll wait until the temperature peaks later in the summer - at 65 F.... Meanwhile, my son (who did the indoor part together with me) is in the Filipines and has already got the advanced open water and Nitrox certificates - and 10 adventure dives. Trying hard to convince myself I'm not jealous....


Our dive shop in MN organized trips too and one option they had was to comolete the open water part of the certification on the trip. Might look into that. It's usually a fun group trip too. Ours was to Cozumel.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Our dive shop in MN organized trips too and one option they had was to comolete the open water part of the certification on the trip. Might look into that. It's usually a fun group trip too. Ours was to Cozumel.


I hear the Drift Dives in Cozumel are amazing. That is where you drop in and just ride the current and watch the wildlife go bye. Relaxing if you can stop yourself from having to stop and look at everything.


----------



## LUXMAN

Archaebald said:


> Great videos! I envy your diving oportunities "over there". I finished the first, indoor, part of training to get certified last fall. Now I am waiting for the right opportunity to do the last 2 outdoor dives. Currently, we have about 50 F in the water. I think I'll wait until the temperature peaks later in the summer - at 65 F.... Meanwhile, my son (who did the indoor part together with me) is in the Filipines and has already got the advanced open water and Nitrox certificates - and 10 adventure dives. Trying hard to convince myself I'm not jealous....


Sorry , it is great diving in the tropics. Sounds like you need to go to the Philippines to check up on your son.


----------



## Tchris

LUXMAN said:


> I here the Drift Dives in Cozumel are amazing. That is where you drop in and just ride the current and watch the wildlife go bye. Relaxing if you can stop yourself from having to stop and look at everything.


I did some drift diving in Cozumel back in the '80's. Pretty swift currents. It was initially a little uncomfortable, until I learned to go with the flow. Then it was very relaxing and enjoyable. The only negative was that the dive boat operator seemed a bit excessive in keeping everyone in the group herded together. Didn't allow much exploring or stopping to enjoy the sights along the way. But, in hindsight it was necessary to ensure safety of divers.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> I hear the Drift Dives in Cozumel are amazing. That is where you drop in and just ride the current and watch the wildlife go bye. Relaxing if you can stop yourself from having to stop and look at everything.


I distinctly remember drift diving along the walls in Grand Cayman, but not in cozumel specifically, and I was there like 6 times.


----------



## MGallo

MGallo said:


> I distinctly remember drift diving along the walls in Grand Cayman, but not in cozumel specifically, and I was there like 6 times.


The most exotic place I dived is shipwreck diving in Truk Lagoon (aka Chuuk Lagoon). That was cool. Oh, and shark diving in Nassau.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> The most exotic place I dived is shipwreck diving in Truk Lagoon (aka Chuuk Lagoon). That was cool. Oh, and shark diving in Nassau.


Oooooo! Truk!! I have that on my bucket list. I love wreck diving, but that is so far away. Would require lots of time off


----------



## Tchris

MGallo said:


> I distinctly remember drift diving along the walls in Grand Cayman, but not in cozumel specifically, and I was there like 6 times.


Santa Rosa Wall, Palancar Reef, Columbia Wall, Punta Tunich are some of the more popular drifts. The diving and hotel infrastructure wasn't built up 35 years ago like it is today.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I distinctly remember drift diving along the walls in Grand Cayman, but not in cozumel specifically, and I was there like 6 times.


We love the walls in Cayman. Went this past March for the second time. Love the East End diving


----------



## MGallo

Tchris said:


> Santa Rosa Wall, Palancar Reef, Columbia Wall, Punta Tunich are some of the more popular drifts. The diving and hotel infrastructure wasn't built up 35 years ago like it is today.


We did all of those. I'm sure it's my memory that has faded. We went in the 90's. Stayed I believe at the Vista Del Mar very budget no frills place. Dive shop downstairs. Can't remember the name. Probably in my dive log. Used to be a great cheap dive spot. Good cheap food and drink. Fun bars. Not very commercialized at that time, although it was a cruise stop. I think there might even be a new pier since we were there last.


----------



## LUXMAN

STAND BY..... This thread will be updated very soon …...wait for it.....


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> STAND BY..... This thread will be updated very soon …...wait for it.....


Oh boy!!! Since it is snowing outside I need some relief from this cold we are getting. I HATE THE COLD.


----------



## LUXMAN

Any guesses where we are diving? Picture clue below. 
(This excludes @GDN since you know)

















Hint: 78°F water at 60 feet


----------



## LUXMAN

Can you spot the problem here?


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Any guesses where we are diving? Picture clue below.
> (This excludes @GDN since you know)
> Hint: 78°F water at 60 feet


 The ocean?


----------



## GDN

The winner will get to drive RubyWoo the remainder of the week !!


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> Can you spot the problem here?


The cute little pink moray eel waiting to bite your toes?


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> The cute little pink moray eel waiting to bite your toes?


Yes! He was a little surprise waiting for me


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> The winner will get to drive RubyWoo the remainder of the week !!


🤣


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> The ocean?


Yes.....one last hint, ok 2..... 13.9°N and


----------



## LUXMAN

Found this guy about 60 feet down


----------



## LUXMAN

It's been a great week of diving here in St Lucia. I haven't been able upload our Wreck Dives to YouTube due to bandwidth, but here is a short video where we got to swim with a huge Hawksbill Turtle. That is my wife isn't he video. This huge guy was on the bottom feeding when we came upon him. He then left to go to the surface for air, but then came back right into the middle of our group and was swimming with up. Really cool.


----------



## LUXMAN

Couple more Pics....
My wife standing on the deck of the Vicki-B wreck









Going deep! My wife added a Deep Diver Speciality to her ratings so I tagged along










Some strange stuff!










But these guys were too small for the Barby!










Nice Shot from 60 ish feet










Getting back on the boat










And returning from a dive at the base of the Piton Mountains


----------



## TOCNYS_Joe

Thanks for the beautiful photos/videos. Haven't been diving in years, but this makes me want to go again!


----------



## Louis Umphenour

Nice photos. Thanks for sharing. I dive in Laguna Beach, CA almost every Saturday. But we are having so much rain it's been a month or two since my last dive.


----------



## MGallo

Very nice. I haven't been diving in forever either. Would probably need to recert.


----------



## LUXMAN

Louis Umphenour said:


> Nice photos. Thanks for sharing. I dive in Laguna Beach, CA almost every Saturday. But we are having so much rain it's been a month or two since my last dive.


That has to be cold water! I don't like any thing below 78 and I always where a 3mil even then


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Very nice. I haven't been diving in forever either. Would probably need to recert.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

LUXMAN said:


> That has to be cold water! I don't like any thing below 78 and I always where a 3mil even then


My group got in the water yesterday. 56 degrees!!!! We wear 7mm and I have a hooded vest. But it's worth it. Lots of fish and the kelp is growing.


----------



## LUXMAN

Louis Umphenour said:


> My group got in the water yesterday. 56 degrees!!!! We wear 7mm and I have a hooded vest. But it's worth it. Lots of fish and the kelp is growing.


:fearscream: I can feel the cold from here!


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok guys! It's vacation time again!

Sorry I have been MIA on the forum, but hope to correct that.

But in the meantime, here is my current situation.

Hope for some awesome dive photos and videos over the next couple days


----------



## LUXMAN




----------



## LUXMAN

And love this.... solar to run the pool equipment!


----------



## LUXMAN

Yesterday was a great day for Diving! First dive of the trip and we dove the CAPT KEITH TIBBITTS wreck. It is a 330 foot Russian Frigate that was bought from Cuba by the Cayman Islands and deliberately sunk to be an artificial reef. Here are a few pics from the dive. I will post the video to my YouTube Channel once I get it stitched together when I get home.











































That is me in the Gun Turret and the wife in the radar section that has detached from the ship


----------



## LUXMAN

THe second dive was more sedate with a few larger fish


----------



## LUXMAN

After Lunch we went to find the "LIGHTHOUSE" on this small 12 sq mile island. We found it. Literally a LIGHT and a HOUSE ! LOL! 








But, if you look, you can see this has been upgraded to solar with a battery box


----------



## LUXMAN

Lastly, we hiked along the path that is near the cliffs (carefully!) 








and ran into this Masked Booby who let us get close for a picture.


----------



## LUXMAN

Did some Great Wall dives yesterday at BLOODY BAY WALL in LITTLE CAYMAN. Spectacular views. The wall drops off to greater than 1000 feet.
In the video you can see the nice shallow cuts in the reef that open up to the drop off.


----------

